# SOUTH EAST KENT / LONDON MEET Â Updated 02/04/04



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Updated with multimap links

Directions.....
Here

and here

Sunday 7th march, meet at the Rose & Crown car park 13.30, Off to Sevenoaks, Westerham then back through Biggin hill to starting point.

If anyones up for some food after can you let me know as i will need to reserve a table Â ;D

in the hope of increasing the numbers ive moved it a week
Â Â

so far we have.... ( not in any order in case i get flamed! )

Abi
Saulttr
jonparr ( maybe )
Irvingtt ( ditto )
Ronin
was 
stattz
Vic tt
vernan


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I will be looking forward to this meet when a date, time and venue has been sorted ;D


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

You know i'm there


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

excellent - what date is good for you?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

whats the venue?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Normaly meet in green st Green, just near cudham, downe, orpington way. From there onto Sevenoaks into westerham then back through Biggin Hill.
However if more people from out the area are interested its no problem to move the location.


----------



## jonparr (Nov 23, 2003)

May be tempted...I live over in Sutton, but sounds like a nice little drive. Does it involve a stop at one of those quaint pubs in westerham??

And will you allow a humble 150 along (following the rather dubious thread in the main forum!!)


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Will stop for lunch etc at somewhere suitable for all paletes, and obviously alls welcome ;D


----------



## jonparr (Nov 23, 2003)

Free any Sunday except the 8th at the moment.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

7th`s the AMD day - 22nd ?


----------



## jonparr (Nov 23, 2003)

Looking good for me


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Gav you name a date and i'll be there ;D


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

yeah, good point Ronin... going to AmD day and following weekend planning to join the Peaks Tour... so got to thinkiing this might not go down to well with SWMBO...

Might have to pass


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

We must have more TT`ers in the South than this?
Cant let them up`t north have all the fun !!!!


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Would have been there, but am down in Wiltshire that weekend. Have a good one, see you next time


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

Would be inetested as a new TTOC member!

Regards
JRV (Southampton)
;D


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Would be inetested as a new TTOC member!
> 
> Regards
> JRV (Southampton)
> ;D


please come along - good to put faces to names ;D



> Would have been there, but am down in Wiltshire that weekend. Have a good one, see you next time


Thought you had sold the TT, nice to see you back again ;D


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Not yet mate. Decided to wait for the 997, so will have the TT for another 6 months at least - probably longer by the time the waiting list has driven me to distraction


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Can't make the 22nd I'm afraid!

see you next time, maybe March?
K


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Not yet mate. Decided to wait for the 997, so will have the TT for another 6 months at least - probably longer by the time the waiting list has driven me to distraction


if youre after a new porker, read this weeks Autocar - think itll be of interest to you


----------



## jonparr (Nov 23, 2003)

Have we actually decided on a date yet? Also, are we going to clash with the newly named Surrey meet? Or shall we keep these two separate...I seem to fall between the two!!


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Jonparr,

As far as i know the meet is 22nd Feb ;D

Saul.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Guys - would normally love to join you but can't make 22nd...

Ronin - it might be worth modifying the thread title to include the date so you get a few more takers.

See you next time (or come along to G&G on Thurs 26th )
Louise


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Gav, we could change the date as alot of people are interested but can't make 22nd :-/


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

date changed to the 29th feb
Thanks saul/t7 ( didnt think you were talking to me  )


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Right, new date, must be some more of you now


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Have you planned a venue yet?


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Abi, we normally meet at the Rose and Crown Green St. Green, could all have a munch (in the pub that is ) then go for a spin, Vernan and KCE821T date is now 29th can you make that one?


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

'fraid not. As I kinda hinted at before, March is better for me.
See ya sometime,
k


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

******** MOVED TO 7th MARCH********


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

> ******** MOVED TO 7th MARCH********


OK - I HEAR YOU - I SHOULD BE ABLE TO MAKE THAT DATE, SO HOPEFULLY SEE YOU THEN ;D


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Checked the diary, I am in London that weekend so I will pop round the M25 to see you.

Vic

Now back to cleaning the car after some back lane driving in Oxfordshire


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I'm with you for 7 March, boys


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Yippeeee, eveyones coming


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Got room for another ???


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Was,

The more the merrier ;D


----------



## staTTz (Sep 20, 2003)

7th sounds good to me. ;D

Steve.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Bout time we showed the northeners how its done


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> OK - I HEAR YOU - I SHOULD BE ABLE TO MAKE THAT DATE, SO HOPEFULLY SEE YOU THEN ;D


That mean youre coming? ;D


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Come on you lot we must be able to get some more :-/


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

So, at a quick count, is that seven so far? Let's try to get to double figures, or shall we just keep the twisty, windey, quiet lanes of Kent to ourselves? ;D
K


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

We should really share them


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Any one else ?


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Who we got so far then?

SaulTTR
Ronin
Vernan
StaTTZ
Abi
TTVIC
WAS
Jonpar ???
KCE821TT
Chip_iTT ???

That's 10 so far any others? ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2004)

yea..... could make it...just need to REMEBER !
now it's the 7th...

any chance of a map reference on multimap, etc for those from the west side ;D

get it posted in TTQ so that the Staines massive might come down !


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2004)

and what time u thinking >?


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Sundeep,

Normally meet between 1-2pm will get Ronin to get you a map as it's more his area, some good roads and a bit of grub should be good ;D

Saul.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

will post a Multimap link and times tomorrow, just bought a 1/10 scale TT off of TTotal and am in the middle of putting it together - i need smaller fingers !!!


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> will post a Multimap link and times tomorrow, just bought a 1/10 scale TT off of TTotal and am in the middle of Â putting it together - i need smaller fingers !!!


That's what the GF's for


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi guys 8), I'm not sure yet if I will be able to come to this. Will have to see if hubs has anything doing this weekend.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> Hi guys Â 8), I'm not sure yet if I will be able to come to this. Â Will have to see if hubs has anything doing this weekend.


Put ya foot down Abi


----------



## staTTz (Sep 20, 2003)

Gav. Any joy on the directions yet mate? 

Steve.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

See the first page ;D
click me


----------



## staTTz (Sep 20, 2003)

Cheers mate.

See you sunday.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

lets hope the weather holds off for tomorrow


----------



## staTTz (Sep 20, 2003)

Hope so too. :? My car is filthy and i was planning on cleaning it before the meet.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Im sorry guys but work has got in the way of my fun  im gutted 

have fun & hope to catch you on the next meet.

was.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

See Ya soon lads


----------

